# If You Like So-and-So....



## Vesteralen (Jul 14, 2011)

I have a feeling this has been done before (and no doubt, if so, someone will soon let me know about it in scathing terms - I know it is very similar to something Ingelou started, but I can't remember the title of the thread. If it's too close, let the Mods feel free to delete this one), but I was inspired by a couple of recent items to give it a shot anyway.

Always on the lookout to tweak my own listening habits, and noting the 'List Your 20 Favorite Composers' thread that recently resurfaced, as well as the link to the Chicago FM Radio survey that Truckload posted a while ago, I put together this idea.

(The Chicago survey was one where the radio station asked their listeners to send in their favorite orchestral works. When they published the Top Ten, they included with each work on the list a suggestion of a less familiar work that someone who chose that item might like to investigate.)

So, taking my cue from that, I thought I would start down my 20 composer list one at a time and ask for suggestions of less familiar composers I might like to investigate based on that choice.

If I get several suggestions, I will probably choose one I haven't already investigated to some degree. And if you're inclined to be serious about this, it might also be helpful if you give a brief explanation as to why you are suggesting this other composer.

And, since this is a forum thread, others are certainly free to ask for their own suggestions as well.

(Oh..I have a bad feeling about this....)

Okay - first:

If I enjoy *Monteverdi*, I might also like to sample the music of.............?


----------



## Blancrocher (Jul 6, 2013)

This is the thread you're alluding to: http://www.talkclassical.com/27160-we-all-know-one.html

It's different in that it asks for recommendations of similar works rather than composers.


----------



## Vesteralen (Jul 14, 2011)

Blancrocher said:


> This is the thread you're alluding to: http://www.talkclassical.com/27160-we-all-know-one.html
> 
> It's different in that it asks for recommendations of similar works rather than composers.


Yes. I think that's the one I meant.


----------



## helenora (Sep 13, 2015)

If you enjoy Monteverdi, you might also like to sample the music of John Taverner or Heinrich Schütz , the latter worked in Venice as well and met Monteverdi.

As for me I enjoy Taverner, and but not very much Monteverdi, well, I like his motets, but still "Poppea" isn't my taste 

For me, If I like Zelenka, I might also like.....


----------



## brotagonist (Jul 11, 2013)

If you like Zelenka, you might also enjoy Rameau.

I could ask a hundred 

If I like Haydn, Beethoven, Schoenberg, Shostakovich... I might also like... (choose one or all)


----------



## helenora (Sep 13, 2015)

brotagonist said:


> If you like Zelenka, you might also enjoy Rameau.
> 
> I could ask a hundred
> 
> If I like Haydn, Beethoven, Schoenberg, Shostakovich... I might also like... (choose one or all)


that's true I like Rameau " Les Indes Gallantes" and pieces for clavecin.

mm....Shostakovich, then you might like Sviridov, especially lyrical romances if you like vocal music
Haydn , may be Nicola Porpora  together with Alessandro Scarlatti

Beethoven, then for sure Salieri ( some works are stylistically are very similar )

as for "beautiful mountain" schoen Berg....really don't know, may just a "mountain" Berg


----------



## Blancrocher (Jul 6, 2013)

Vesteralen said:


> Okay - first:
> 
> If I enjoy *Monteverdi*, I might also like to sample the music of.............?


In addition to famous contemporary composers, you might like to look into the madrigal tradition more generally, which includes a lot of great songs of unknown provenance.


----------



## Guest (Nov 1, 2015)

Well, I don't know about that whole scathing thing, but it does seem like the whole enterprise relies on (unspoken) assumptions which may be wildly off.

Generally speaking, in my experience I've found that if I like music then I will like individual pieces of music. I like Monteverdi all right. Rameau, not so much. I like both Pergolesi and Mozart, though, for the way each of them moves from one idea to the next through dissonances. That's mostly a Baroque thing, and I think Mozart has a particular position in musical history by being in another era but still using some of the tricks of the previous one. Same with Gluck. And, just to complicate things, you have Berlioz channelling Gluck quite a lot. Berlioz was a huge Beethoven nut, but his music doesn't really sound all that much like his hero. His music does sound a lot like Gluck a lot of the time.

Anyway, Karkowski.


----------



## helenora (Sep 13, 2015)

I followed my own advice and listened to Porpora. So, now one more composer to add to a list of undervalued composers


----------



## brotagonist (Jul 11, 2013)

I appreciate your suggestions and will look all of them up! But not tonight. I got a couple of movies from the library and I need to watch at least one tonight  (and I've listened to about 5 Vaughan Williams symphonies today already ).


----------



## Guest (Nov 2, 2015)

some guy said:


> Well, I don't know about that whole scathing thing, but it does seem like the whole enterprise relies on (unspoken) assumptions which may be wildly off.
> 
> Generally speaking, in my experience I've found that if I like music then I will like individual pieces of music. I like Monteverdi all right. Rameau, not so much. I like both Pergolesi and Mozart, though, for the way each of them moves from one idea to the next through dissonances. That's mostly a Baroque thing, and I think Mozart has a particular position in musical history by being in another era but still using some of the tricks of the previous one. Same with Gluck. And, just to complicate things, you have Berlioz channelling Gluck quite a lot. Berlioz was a huge Beethoven nut, but his music doesn't really sound all that much like his hero. His music does sound a lot like Gluck a lot of the time.
> 
> Anyway, Karkowski.


Favorite Karkowski sans collaborations? I have loved _One And Many_, _Uexkull_, and _Nerve Cell_0_ thus far.


----------



## Avey (Mar 5, 2013)

brotagonist said:


> ...(and I've listened to about 5 Vaughan Williams symphonies today already ).


I call that a good day.


----------



## MarkW (Feb 16, 2015)

"If you like peanuts, you'll_ love _Skippy."


----------

